# Mavs and Howard to work on contract



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

*Mavs to talk with Howard this week

* Cuban, Nelson will be at ceremony honoring forward in hometown
*01:19 AM CDT on Thursday, September 21, 2006

* *By EDDIE SEFKO / The Dallas Morning News * The Mavericks continue to talk about a contract extension for Josh Howard, owner Mark Cuban said Wednesday, and the parties will have a good chance to take negotiations further this weekend. 

Howard, Cuban, coach Avery Johnson and president Donnie Nelson will represent the Mavericks in Winston-Salem, N.C., at the dedication of a new basketball court in Howard's hometown Saturday. The outdoor court is at the recreation center where Howard grew up playing. 

The court will be emblazoned with Howard's signature and the initials of his mother and grandmother, for whom the court is dedicated. 

Howard has one year left on his rookie contract. The Mavericks have the option of extending it. If they cannot agree on an extension, Howard would become a restricted free agent July 1. 

Howard's agent, Jeff Schwartz, did not return phone messages. 

The 6-7 Howard is coming off his best season, averaging 15.6 points and 6.3 rebounds in the regular season and 16.7 points and 7.4 rebounds in the playoffs. 

Nelson said the Mavericks, who have their sights firmly set on a championship after losing in the Finals last season, would like to get something done with Howard before training camp opens Oct. 3. The fewer distractions, the better. 

"Everybody prefers to find the common ground and get some security for both sides," Nelson said. "We're going in a decent direction and there's a pretty good possibility something can get done. But there's no real sense of urgency. If for some reason nothing happens, then he plays for us this season and we revisit it next summer."


From the DMN


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Tersk said:


> Howard's agent, Jeff Schwartz, did not return phone messages.


 :raised_ey


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

bray1967 said:


> :raised_ey


cha ching!

Sounds like the cash register working up some numbers....


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> cha ching!
> 
> Sounds like the cash register working up some numbers....


True...but I hate that it gets like this.

That being said, I wouldn't answer the phone either. :banana:


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

:laugh: First thing I saw are the details of Josh's hometown court..I was thinking Cuban had finally ran out of money and started bribing.

It'll be interesting to see what deal they'll come up with.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

_Dre_ said:


> :laugh: First thing I saw are the details of Josh's hometown court..I was thinking Cuban had finally ran out of money and started bribing.
> 
> It'll be interesting to see what deal they'll come up with.


The fact that Josh will still be restricted might be causing a relaxed environment; not me though.

These things have backfired on teams before. Come to think of it, players have been left out in the cold by postponing (Bonzi?). Josh will get his, though. :biggrin:


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Well, Josh isn't Bonzi, he's not as one dimensional. He can be the defensive stopper, a classic SG, or a rebounder. He's also a lot younger, and with the P word still being applied to him, he'll get a lot of offers. He's already better than Nene, who got that crazy deal in Denver. Plus he's restricted, and I'd probably match anything unless it was absolutely ridiculous, like starting at 10/11M or something.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

_Dre_ said:


> Well, Josh isn't Bonzi, he's not as one dimensional. He can be the defensive stopper, a classic SG, or a rebounder. He's also a lot younger, and with the P word still being applied to him, he'll get a lot of offers. He's already better than Nene, who got that crazy deal in Denver. Plus he's restricted, and I'd probably match anything unless it was absolutely ridiculous, like starting at 10/11M or something.


True.

Josh = catbird seat. :yes:


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

I'd take him on the Wolves if this doesn't work out! I hope he gets what he deserves though! Huge upside of talent.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

XMATTHEWX said:


> I'd take him on the Wolves if this doesn't work out! I hope he gets what he deserves though! Huge upside of talent.


I think we'll keep him for the next 5-6 years for sure. :biggrin:


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

I think he wants to stay a Maverick and with that being said I think he'll get his due


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Saint Baller said:


> I think he wants to stay a Maverick


I'm not too sure about that, i have a feeling he wants to be the man.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

I can't see Cuban just insulting Howard with some low-ball offer, assuming he will want to be a Maverick, for whatever reason....

...and he winds up running the wing on a Phoenix break (Nash joke).


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

Something MUST get done this summer, simply because of Charlotte's situation.

1) Gerald Wallace, their SF (and an amazing one at that) will undoubtedly opt out of his current contract next year
2) As of now, their payroll is the lowest in the NBA, and will be even lower going into next offseason since the contracts of Ely, Carrol, Anderson, and Burleson will all be expiring - cap space galore

Charlotte will definitely offer Josh Howard the kitchen sink next offseason, and I guarantee it'll be a number that Cubes will NOT want to match. We don't need to get ourselves into that situation.

That said, Cubes knows how important JHo is. I'm not going to bring up the Artest/O'Neal thing again out of fear of being chewed out by t1no, but I'm pretty positive Cubes will make this happen.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

As said before, I dont think Cuban will screw up this time and offer him less than he deserves.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Saint and Stack both raise good points. :clap: 

Cumulative events have transpired during Cuban's ownership, and the factors like Charlotte's playing the market (not to mention that's home to Howard) and his age compared to the last decision (Nash) makes this more of a no brainer.

But what happens if Howard (and/or his agent) want to play the market, and refuse to meet before next summer?


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Then I say we should go and look at other players, if Howard wants to roam the market, he can. He's restricted remember and that means we can offer anything. But if we don't want to go high, who else could take Josh's place?


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Saint Baller said:


> But if we don't want to go high, who else could take Josh's place?


This season may be a revelation concerning the present roster...the further development of Harris, the entry of Ager, and especially if the Mavs don't retain Stack after the season would result in a need for Howard - or an unknown agent.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

bray1967 said:


> This season may be a revelation concerning the present roster...the further development of Harris, the entry of Ager, and especially if the Mavs don't retain Stack after the season would result in a need for Howard - or an unknown agent.


Depending on what happens between Devin and Terry next year, it wouldn't be implausible at all to package one of them with Howard for a big time guard. I'm starting to think that's the team's direction. We have a lot of guys that like to penetrate and shoot, but none truly dependable at it except for 7 foot Dirk and 6 Terry. We need a middleman in that regard. Whether that is Josh remains to be seen.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

_Dre_ said:


> Depending on what happens between Devin and Terry next year, it wouldn't be implausible at all to package one of them with Howard for a big time guard. I'm starting to think that's the team's direction. We have a lot of guys that like to penetrate and shoot, but none truly dependable at it except for 7 foot Dirk and 6 Terry. We need a middleman in that regard. Whether that is Josh remains to be seen.


I hadn't thought of that, but you're exactly right in your assessment. What boggles my mind though is why they wouldn't take a talent like Howard and try to complete his penetration game - or do they see him as so deficient in that area that they'll give up on him (or he's too expensive to try to teach what he may not be able to acquire) ?


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

http://broadband.nba.com/cc/playa.p...61005.asx&video=blank&video=blank&nbasite=nba


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Not sure if this has been brought up, but it's definitely "interesting."

http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/news?slug=rotowire-oshowardontractear&prov=rotowire&type=fantasy


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

I don't know if I like "the Mavericks plan to deal with Howard's contract next summer, allowing him to become a restricted free agent at the end of the year."

It would obviously benefit JHo BUT....

Any thoughts?


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

edwardcyh said:


> I don't know if I like "the Mavericks plan to deal with Howard's contract next summer, allowing him to become a restricted free agent at the end of the year."
> 
> It would obviously benefit JHo BUT....
> 
> Any thoughts?


 I'd prefer they just get it over with now, because all he will do is drive his cost up with a great contract year (duh Cubes), but as long as he's not on the market unrestricted, I'm relatively confident.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

_Dre_ said:


> I'd prefer they just get it over with now, because all he will do is drive his cost up with a great contract year (duh Cubes), but as long as he's not on the market unrestricted, I'm relatively confident.


Do you think Cuban is planning to release Stack, or resigning him at below-market, and move that money to JHo?


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

edwardcyh said:


> Do you think Cuban is planning to release Stack, or resigning him at below-market, and move that money to JHo?


 That's an interesting point. 

With Ager and Buckner coming in, it certainly looks like a possibility. Ager was a long term pick, and Buckner could play some 2 as a holdover to Ager's point of readiness. 

I don't know if Cuban is exactly planning it, but it's a possibility he considered during his moves this offseason. 

Also, AJ seems to like Stackhouse, so this might be the first instance of disagreement between Cuban and Johnson, and it will be interesting to see which way that goes.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Do you know if Cuban's figured out a new contract for AJ yet?

You are right. AJ loves stack, both on and off the court.


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

I doubt Stack'll be back next season, unless we go all the way in which case we need to keep our core intact. But if we don't bring home rings, Stack is out.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

StackAttack said:


> I doubt Stack'll be back next season, unless we go all the way in which case we need to keep our core intact. But if we don't bring home rings, Stack is out.


Then you'll have to change your name "StackAttack." :biggrin:


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

edwardcyh said:


> Then you'll have to change your name "StackAttack." :biggrin:


 I placed a "to" between name and Stackattack for some reason and I didn't get the joke for like two minutes :laugh:


----------

